# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Reservas nivales año hidrologico 2009/10

## nieveglaciar

:Confused: 

EN EL SIGUIENTE LINK SE MUESTRAN LA EVOLUCIÓN DE LAS RESERVAS NIVALES QUE SON NECESARIAS TENER EN CUENTA PARA LA GESTIÓN OPTIMA DE LOS EMBALSES:

http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/a...de_Interes.htm

Han sido actualizadas las reservas nivales a fecha 31 de marzo de 2010 y efectuado un análisis, de cada una de las cuencas nivales modelizadas, respecto a la media de los últimos siete años y respecto al año hidrológico 2008/09. 

UN SALUDO,

----------

